# Flat roof venting question



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

you can make it yourself or use a clerestory vent to cap the vented area,depending on the roof pitch


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

clerestory Vent? Please help an old roof dog learn a new trick.
I taint near ever seen nothin like dat. Got a link or pic?

tryin to fix stupid here! Thanks for your help


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

http://[URL="http://www.airvent.com/professional/products/ridgeVents-specialtyFilter.shtml"]www.airvent.com/professional/products/ridgeVents-specialtyFilter.shtml[/URL]


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

there you go big fella!


----------



## vendejp (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks, I was having trouble googling "clerestory vent" for information as well. I now know what "net free area" is though. The image you provided is a "peak vent". Im having trouble visualizing how that piece would be applied to a flat roof.

Also, would this type of vent provide enough ventilation?

Thanks


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

that`s what" air vent " calls it,the old "lomanco" term is clerestory vent,that`s what you call where the rafter ends at one side,rather than where a ridge beam connects to another,typical of contemporary style homes,the diagram he showed has pitch ,iyou would cut the 3/4" slot same as ridge vent, set elastomer sealant done on the roof where the vent will be secured,set the vent in it,w/a lower pitch I would flatten the gutter style lip before installation so there`s no problems


----------



## jayshultis (Jul 16, 2008)

*Success?*

How id it go? I need to do something similar and would like to know the results.

-Jay


----------



## vendejp (Sep 10, 2007)

Project got reduced to a point that didnt include removing the ceiling. Sorry.



jayshultis said:


> How id it go? I need to do something similar and would like to know the results.
> 
> -Jay


----------

